# Ferrules and cane feet/ends.



## Sanpitch (Aug 1, 2019)

I like brass pipe fittings for ferrules, these are 3/4 x 3/4. the hose end is 5/8", perfect for "trimed" walmart 5/8" cane ends. When I shaved the stick ends down to fit the ferrules I was left with very light wood that didn't match the stick and didn't contrast with the lighter brass. So the "Cat tails" Sanpitch means Bullrush and Cat tails are the most identifiable of the Bullrushes.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Cool idea. I have a couple of those kicking around which I was thinking of pairing with a steel spike for hiking sticks.

I've run into the problem of the color not matching and found that a set of furniture dent/scratch cover pens did the trick.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good idea on the tips. I make mine from brass tubing and rubber stoppers.









The stopper is turned to fit 1/2" into the tube. Right now I make 3 sizes - 3/4, 7/8 and 1 inch. I used to use copper but like the looks of brass better.

The majority of my sticks have the bark on. I use brown aniline dye to blend the color at the transition if needed. A black sharpie works well on darker bark. If I'm working with peeled wood I leave the transition alone.


----------



## Sanpitch (Aug 1, 2019)

Nice Rodney, I suspect your way is cheaper and allows more brass to show which I like a lot. I'll likely give it a try. I like the looks of the brass over copper or stainless.


----------



## KenVA (Oct 30, 2018)

I use these from Wood River. The interior is straight so you don't have to make a tapered tenon. https://www.woodcraft.com/products/woodriver-brass-cane-foot-hardware


----------

